# Suche einen neuen Spieler zum werben :)



## Saje87 (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo ihr lieben,

 

Ganz kurz ich suche einen zuverlässigen mitspieler.

 

Ziel ist 2-3 Chars hoch zu Leveln.

 

Seite:Allianz am besten pvp Server..aber kann man ja  gerne drüber sprechen.

 

 

Ich hab leider nur auf Horden Seite gespielt kann euch nix anbieten..kein start Gold und keine taschen..

 

Deswegen biete ich euch an..Nach erfolgreichen zusammen lvln die Erweiterung Legion zu kaufen.

 

Ich würde euch auch gerne erste 3 Erweiterungen zahlen aber damit hatte ich schlechte Erfahrung. ( Nicht mehr online gekommen nach 2 tagen.

 

Bei Interesse bitte meldenopdrop#2122


----------

